# Rice Malt In Meican Cervesa



## gebutnem (12/12/07)

A while back i found a recipe for a mexican cervesa using rice malt, although now i cant seem to find it again?? the brew was a brilliant summer drink for the visitors. just wondering if anyone knew where on the site i could find it or if it can be reposted. i also read somewhere about using wheat malt or something for head retention in the glass, i seem to get a good head but bubbles out too quickly. any help would be good. and dont waste my time telling me how crap carona is thats your opinion keep it to yourself.


----------



## browndog (12/12/07)

Great first post gebutnem, your sure to get a heap of replies mate :lol: 

Browndog


----------



## brettprevans (12/12/07)

check out the cerveza threads (just search for cerveza). Theere are a few posts about using rice malt. basicly its just substituting seom of the normal malt for a more authentic corona flavour. I think the useage rate was about 400-500g? might be a little less.

re head retention. use 100-150g carapils in your brew or about the same of wheat malt. carapils has the advantage of not adding any flavour to your beer.

glacier hops also remove the need to add lemon to your corona style beer as they have a lemony taste. this is also covered in the cerveza thread. alternatively you can search on my name in the thread and you'll get some posts.


----------



## sinkas (12/12/07)

gebutnem said:


> A while back i found a recipe for a mexican cervesa using rice malt, although now i cant seem to find it again?? the brew was a brilliant summer drink for the visitors. just wondering if anyone knew where on the site i could find it or if it can be reposted. i also read somewhere about using wheat malt or something for head retention in the glass, i seem to get a good head but bubbles out too quickly. any help would be good. and dont waste my time telling me how crap carona is thats your opinion keep it to yourself.



What a diplomat.


----------



## Katherine (12/12/07)

I find the Mexican Cerveza a lot nicer beer then Corona. Ive just made the step to All Grain but I think that is one kit Ill keep doing when i want to keep the stock up. And its such a simple kit with fine results! 

Katie


----------

